
Google Ejects Open-Source WireGuard from Android Play Store over Donation Link - OrgNet
https://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=WireGuard-Ejected-Play-Store
======
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21268389](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21268389)

